
CSCI E-23a: Introduction to Game Development - sharjeelsayed
https://cs50.github.io/games/
======
kiloreux
Slightly off topic: Much of the credit to my software work and career so far
is mostly attributed to this course. I remember starting it around 2012/2013
when I first got internet access (third world, yeah). And David J Malan (the
professor for this course), was one of the most amazing teachers I had the
chance to listen to. The way he went through basically everything from C
programming to algorithms, JavaScript made me fall in love with the field and
pursue it. 5 years after, this gives a good feeling of nostalgia.

The importance of giving access to this kind of material for people like me
from third world with much lower quality of education is a huge thing that not
only changed my life but the lives of many other people I know.

~~~
malan
So glad to hear the course proved of such help! Congratulations on such a
successful pursuit. And thanks for the kind words.

------
stfwn
This is great. CS50 ([http://cs50.tv](http://cs50.tv)) is the best course I've
taken on any topic, including all other university courses I attended
physically. The course packs a ton of essential information into a very well
organised learning path with clear and effective lectures and useful
assignments. I'm stoked that there is another course by the same team now.

~~~
malan
Thanks for the kind note! Also of interest might be

Web Programming with Python and JavaScript

[https://cs50.github.io/web/2018/spring/](https://cs50.github.io/web/2018/spring/)

Introduction to Game Development

[https://cs50.github.io/games/](https://cs50.github.io/games/)

which also pick up where CS50 leaves off!

~~~
sitkack
Everyone who mentions wanting to "visual stuff" and or games gets a
recommendation from me to expose themselves to two things, 1) Processing 2)
Lua Love. Regardless of someones platform or end goal, these two systems are
great for prototyping ideas.

I will now point them to your course specifically, this is great stuff.

------
alanz1223
Anyone know of good resources to learn how multiplayer online games are made?
I would like to learn how devs deal with scaling, lag, states,
synchronization, etc..

I work in a different line of development but I've always wondered what is
going on in huge online multiplayer games like GTA-V or COD.

~~~
60654
Big book being written right now with beta chapters available:

[http://ithare.com/contents-of-development-and-deployment-
of-...](http://ithare.com/contents-of-development-and-deployment-of-massively-
multiplayer-games-from-social-games-to-mmofps-with-stock-exchanges-in-
between/)

Also this site has a nice collection of very widely known blog posts on
networking for gamedevs:

[https://gafferongames.com/](https://gafferongames.com/)

~~~
alanz1223
Looks like great material, thanks.

------
gymshoes
This is so awesome. I always wanted to know how to start with game
development.

I took CS50 in 2013 and it was the best course that built my CS foundations.

The interviewer in my first job interview had asked me to explain Binary
Search to a layman. Hehe.

Thanks David

~~~
malan
:) Very nice!

------
rashthedude
Wondering if it's available via udemy/udacity or the likes?

~~~
hessart
If offered as a mooc, it would probably be on EdX.

Meanwhile, the lectures are available on YouTube:

[https://cs50.github.io/games/lectures](https://cs50.github.io/games/lectures)

------
zerr
What would be the follow-up of this course?

